# Wie fotografiere ich die Sonne richtig?



## hagi2k2 (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi leute,
ich besitze eine Canon eos 500 N mit tamron 28-80 er objektiv.
Bin nicht so der profi und habe mal irgendwann aus dem zimmerfenster die schöne sonne fotografiert und als ich die fotos dann abgeholt habe war ich echt sehr traurig.denn irgendwie war die sonne übermäßig hell und die wolken,die die sonne eigentlich ein wenig verdeckten waren auch nicht mehr zu sehen. 
Hab wohl überbelichtet,oder? Gibbet da Filter um z.B, die rötliche Abendsonne zu fotografieren oder hängt es wieder mit der blendenzahl usw. ab.

Könnt ihr mir denn noch dazu ne schicke anfängerlektüre empfehlen?

Danke schonmal für die hilfe,würde euch die fotos ja gerne zeigen,habe leider keinen scanner mehr zur hand

cu

hagi2k2


----------



## Vitalis (7. Dezember 2003)

Wie hast Du denn die Belichtung eingestellt? Komplett manuell?

Wenn man mit Automatik oder Teilautomatik fotografiert,  dann müßte die Kamera sich automatisch so einstellen, daß das Bild nicht zu hell wird, eher wird es noch zu dunkel.  Wobei das natürlich auch nocht davon abhängt, wie der Belichtungsmesser eingestellt ist, aber das lassen wir jetzt mal.

Also falls Du (z.B.) mit Zeitautomatik fotografiert und eine zu kleine Blendenzahl eingestellt hast, konnte die Kamera vielleicht nicht mehr kurz genug belichten, weil die kürzeste Verschlußzeit beschränkt ist. In so einem Fall mußt Du die Blende einfach ein wenig schließen (z.B. auf f8 oder f11). Denn es ist einfach so: Wenn die Blende weit geöffnet ist, kommt viel Licht auf den Film. Aber damit es nicht zu hell wird, muß die Belichtungszeit dementsprechend sehr kurz sein. Da die Kamera aber nicht unendlich kurz belichten kann, sondern vielleicht nur bis 1/4000s, entsteht eine Überbelichtung.

Wie gesagt, wenn Du die Sonne fotografierst, muß Du eine sehr kurze Belichtungszeit einstellen oder die Kamera einstellen lassen, sonst wird es zu hell.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

wenn du selbst mit maximal geschlossener Blende und kürzester Belichtungszeit
nicht klarkommst, dann musst du sogenannte ND-Filter benutzen. Das sind
farbneutrale Graufilter, die es in unterschiedlichen Stärken gibt und (wie man sich
denken kann) eine Menge Licht schlucken.

Diese Graufilter kanst du neben extrem hellen Motiven wie deine Sonne auch für
andere Anwendungen sehr gut verwenden. So denke ich jetzt z.B. an einen Wasserfall.
Es gibt sehr sehr schöne Fotos, wo Wasser so richtig fliessend ist. Dafür braucht
man eine lange Belichtungszeit, z.B. 2 Sekunden. Oft reicht bei strahlendem Wetter
auch die geschlossendste Blende nicht aus, um so lange Belichtungszeiten zu
erzielen. Also auch da: Graufilter drauf, der schluckt Licht und du musst/kannst länger belichten.
Ich muss ja nicht erähnen, dass bei langen Belichtungszeiten mit Stativ fotografiert werden muss. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ralfoview (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

was in kritischen (Licht)Situationen auch noch hilft, sind, neben ND Filtern, die Belichtungsreihen. d.h. Du mißt mit der Automatik (deren Charktaristika irgendwo in dem Handbuch stehen) und stellst die Werte dann manuell ein. z.b. Blende 8,  4 /1000 (das gibt Dir die Automatik). Mach dann mal ein paar Fotos von Blende 5.6 - 22 bei der gleichen Belichtungszeit. 

Andererseits solltest Du immer auf die Negative schauen, ob da nicht doch die Feinheiten, wie die Wolken vor der Sonne zu sehen sind - wenn ja, sind die Abzüge schlecht.

lg

r


----------

